# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам зеркальный фотоаппарат Nikon d90

## Komussar

Продам зеркальный фотоаппарат  Nikon d90 kit 18-105. Состояние очень хорошее. Пробег чуть менее 10 тыс кадров. Цена 4400 грн

----------

